# How to post a pic...



## Chuckwk

Here are the basics steps.

1. Left click on Post Reply,
2. Type a message or short note in the "Your Reply" area,
3. Below the "Smileys" on the left going down the page you will see the area: "Attach file: to the right of that there will be a "Browse..." button, left click the button 1 time.

Now you will have a file from your hard drive open up.

4. Find the file/picture on your hard drive you want to post on LawnSite.
5. Double click or left click to select the file/picture, then hit the enter key.
6. You can then check your spelling or Submit your Reply.
If you picture is within the parameters of LawnSite.com 800 x 600, your picture will be posted, if not you will get a message that your picture is too large.

If you get the message that your picture is too large you will have to resize the image. You must have a software program that allows you to edit/manipulate images.


----------



## Tosh

*Resizing photo for posting*

If you need to resize your photo to 800 x 600 for posting on this site, you can download and use a free image viewing program. www.Irfanview.com

In Irfanview, click on File, then click on Open, to find your photo and open it.

Click on Edit, then click on Resize/Resample.

Choose 800 x 600 from the column on the right.

Click okay. Your photo will be resized to 800 x 600.

Click on File, then click on Save (or Save as).

I'm no techie, but I know I could have used this kind of info a couple of years ago (before I got into digital photography).

Hope this helps.

Tosh


----------



## Nailit1954

*pics*

Hi 
I can resize my pics but I still get the message that my file is to large! I don't understand what btyes are. Any help is appreceiated.
Nailit


----------



## Tosh

Nailit1954,

I don't what software program you used to resize your photo to 800 x 600, so I'm guessing a bit here. 

It could be that the software program is faulty and your "800 x 600" photo dimensions are actually slightly larger, say 808 x 606. If so, this site's computer will reject your photo for posting. Try cutting your photo's size in half (use 400 x 300 as dimensions) and see if it can be posted.

I think this site's 800 x 600 posting size limit assumes a resolution of 72 pixels per inch (ppi, or sometimes dpi on settings). If you have a resolution higher than 72, the total size of your 800 x 600 image may be too large. In the software program you use to reduce your photo's size, be sure to select 72 ppi resolution.


It may help to think of photo size in terms of volume.
Think of the 800 x 600 as the length and width. The resolution, or ppi/dpi is comparable to the depth. Multiplying these three factors (length x width x depth) will give you the photo's size/volume.

I hope to see your photo posted soon.

Tosh


----------



## Nailit1954

*pic problems*

Thanks Tosh 
I think I'm on the right track now! 
Jpg vs bmp?
Nailit:waving:
Ps. I think my software is junk!


----------



## Tosh

Nailit1954,

When I opened your attachment, it was smaller than a postage stamp. Although this site says bmp is a valid file extension, it could be that you're better off using jpg. Or it could just be my computer that displays your photo that small.

Jpg and Gif are the two standard file formats to use when saving photos for posting on the web.

Bmp is more for graphics that you want to include in your computer's systems resources.

Try saving your photo as a jpg and reposting it on this site.

If your software is lousy, try downloading Irfanview. It is widely regarded as excellent software.

Tosh


----------



## Nailit1954

*picture test*

This is a picture test . This is a picture test.


----------



## The Boss

Works. Nice truck.:waving:


----------



## Young Pup

Hopefully one picture of my truck will show up.

Guess not will try on Friday. To tired to try again.


----------



## fernalddude

*bronco II test*

testing pics can deleate this in 24 hours


----------



## fernalddude

*testing size*

delete me soon LOL... :redbounce


----------



## lttbsr

*Our Trucks*

First time user just wanted to share a picture


----------



## ultimate plow

*lightbar pic test*

pic test...................


----------



## ultimate plow

pic test...........


----------



## ultimate plow

pic test.............


----------



## ultimate plow

pic test3...........


----------



## ultimate plow

hbgfhghfgshsfgh


----------



## ultimate plow

gbhngfhngfhnn


----------



## ultimate plow

bvcbghfghbfbbfdb


----------



## ultimate plow

vfgfhhsfghghghfgh


----------



## ultimate plow

kkhjkhjkjhkjhkkfhf


----------



## ultimate plow

bnxnxmnbvmnbmnbmbcm


----------



## ultimate plow

hfghgfhgjghjhgjhgjd


----------



## The Boss

Uh, it's not working. Post your test pics. in the test forum.


----------



## ultimate plow

no, the pictures were there before, but I had to edit the post so I could use the picture in a diffrent thread. Everytime I try to upload a picture, it says it has already been uploaded and attached. How do I post multiple pics of the same picture on diffrent threads? Thanks


----------



## The Boss

Just resize them a little less. I had the same problem. :waving:


----------



## buyamerican

*test pic*

just a test


----------



## The Boss

There is a test post forum.


----------



## Eng63Trk16

test.......


----------



## Eng63Trk16

just a test...


----------



## QMVA

Some people just don't read. 

Heres a link to my picture experiment. To help people out who don't know why their pic does one thing and someone else's another.http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=19725


----------



## deluxeco

Can you talk me through posting a pic on my thread signature?thanks


----------



## The Boss

Do you mean avatar?


----------



## WI Winterman

*testing tests*

:bluebounc 
blah blah blah


----------



## The Boss

WI Winterman said:


> :bluebounc
> blah blah blah


And what was the point of posting that? If you notice, this is a "How to post a pic" thread.


----------



## Cutting Edge Kid

*Lets see........*

Hope this works...

Police Mode...


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

hey is there a way to lower the kb's? Every time i try to upload . my pic is always over 100 kb how do i make this smaller but keep the image big enough so you dont need a microscope to see it? I have it resized to 600x800 but some of them are still over 100 kb.


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

test for picture


----------



## jimmymac

*Snow in Connecticut 12/20/04*

Hello All,

It started to snow last night at 10 and tapered off around 8 this morning. We got about 5" along the shoreline in Madison, Connecticut. The wind has been howling and making some small drifts. I got to use my '71 Cub Cadet that I just purchased with a 42" plow to move the white stuff off the driveway. Can't wait till we get more!!.


----------



## Mebes

Dodge_PlowKing said:


> hey is there a way to lower the kb's? Every time i try to upload . my pic is always over 100 kb how do i make this smaller but keep the image big enough so you dont need a microscope to see it? I have it resized to 600x800 but some of them are still over 100 kb.


The pic above that you uploaded was a bitmap image.
Bitmap images are large by nature. You should change them to a jpeg file.

I don't know what program you are using for editing, but most of them have a drop down menu in the "save as" window to change the type of file.

Good luck


----------



## The Boss

jimmymac said:


> Hello All,
> 
> It started to snow last night at 10 and tapered off around 8 this morning. We got about 5" along the shoreline in Madison, Connecticut. The wind has been howling and making some small drifts. I got to use my '71 Cub Cadet that I just purchased with a 42" plow to move the white stuff off the driveway. Can't wait till we get more!!.


Why is this posted here?


----------



## redflynn

*Snowstorm the day after x-mas 2004*

Hey all new member to this site thought you would like to see a pic of snow we get in Mass. Thats a pic of my F 250 with my dog in driveway. I used to run a 1944 Auto car sander plow unit for a contractor plowing the city of Boston . Well enjoyed your site have a snowy safe winter .

Red


----------



## plow north

*2003 dodge diesel 3/4 tone w/ curtis plow*

2003 dodge diesel truck with curtis 7.6 foot plow


----------



## vanwhyjr

here is my plowing buddy


----------



## ltlm

*this is how we do snow*

2001 f250 with front and rear plows and salter with ez dumper qaud wplow 1996 f250 with front and rear plows and salter with ez dumper york sweeper 2000 jd 4300 hyd with loader and front mount snow blower. with back blade. 2004 4300 kubota with loader and front mount blower withback blade. 4simplicity snow blowers 10 hp 1 grillo sweeper four stihl paddle brooms


----------



## andyuxb

*pic test. . .*

just seeing if this'll work.


----------



## spacolee

*test pic*

test pic hope it works


----------



## spacolee

Test Pic 2


----------



## chas4x4

*Snow Storm*

This was fun to plow 12"


----------



## bull4428

*test*

test picture


----------



## bnc services 2

*trying to post pics*

ok i have a question sometimes when i try post a pic it downloads it and i try to post it nothing shows at all. then at times it wont let me down load pic at all.....
ill keep trying please help if you can


----------



## bnc services 2

*testing*

pics testing :crying: in your steps it says that there is a browse button to the right of attach file on mine it says attach file manage attachments so i go to that then browse comes up hit that takes me to my hard drive i pick a photo hit open then upload and it does not work it load for a min. and then come up saying forgien host something ......... please help


----------



## bnc services 2

*testing*

mjshkufhui


----------



## bnc services 2

*Cant Post Pics!!!!!!!!!!*

 This is what i get when i try to post pics !!!!!!! Anybody know why ???? PLEASE HELP POST requests from foreign hosts are not allowed.


----------



## flykelley

BNC
After you click upload is there a message that says file to big? If you are not resizing the pictures the files are to big to upload. I always resize mine to about 400x 200 it will configure itself for the upper and lower numbers. Just downsize the upper number to 400 and you should be able to upload the pictures.

Hope this helps Mike


----------



## bnc services 2

no it worked one time on a tst run and after that it comes up with foriegn host not allowed


----------



## flykelley

bnc services 2 said:


> no it worked one time on a tst run and after that it comes up with foriegn host not allowed


I'm lost on that one. Sorry maybe Chuck or a mod can help with this.

Good Luck Mike


----------



## bnc services 2

flykelley said:


> I'm lost on that one. Sorry maybe Chuck or a mod can help with this.
> 
> Good Luck Mike


 THANKS FOR TRYING TOM


----------



## Mebes

bnc services 2 said:


> no it worked one time on a tst run and after that it comes up with foriegn host not allowed


You can not post the same pic more than once.
Try renaming it or just change the file size slightly by reducing or enlarging it.

I don't know if this is your problem but I hope it helps.


----------



## Charles

Yes, that may be you problem. You can't post the same pic twice without making changes


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Ultimate Rear Bumper*

I have what I think is the ultimate rear bumper for plow trucks,... I've never seen anything like it... It's made out of 3/4" aluminum, with 4 halogen marine waterproof deck lights recessed into the back, along with 6 waterproof running lights below. And of course, the lights are double-switched, so they're on, off, or on automatically in reverse. Plus a custom-made Class IV towing hitch bulit in. I found this thing in a junkyard for $100,.. I couldn't believe my eyes when I first saw it. Here in Alaska, I'm plowing almost all the time in the dark, & so having this kind of light to see behind me is invaluable. Plus each light is angled slightly different, so it floods almost 180° to the rear! And I built sealed, removeable plexi-glass covers to keep them from getting filled with snow in the winter. Total of 220 watts of back-up light might seem like over-kill, but you wouldn't think so once you tried it!! I have a 120-amp alternator w/dual batteries, so, the system handles it no problem. Just thought some of you guys might find this intersting. Hope the photo works....


----------



## Scott R

Sweet:redbounce set up, what junk yard did you find that in ? You must be in south central Seward maybe ? You can never have too much light.


----------



## Alaska Boss

Hi Scott... I found this in Dean's Auto Salvage in Anchorage,.. I was actually looking for a good hitch for my truck.. & they told me they had a few on some trucks.. but to go back there & pick one out, so I did, & that's when I found this bumper...  :bluebounc


----------



## kingriver

*bumper*

Really sweet looking, I would have to ask if those lights get plugged with snow when you drive, or when you are backing up, if its tight and you get into the snowbank. I have a 97 with dual exhaust out the rear, thought I fixed it right but seems like if its a tight area and I accidentally back into the burm then I have to go out and try to clear them. I would like to know also if their was a brand make on that bumper or do you think that someone had it custom made. Once again (REALLY SWEET)

thanks
kingriver


----------



## Stark_Enterprises

test test test


----------



## PDQ Pete

test, the 79 blizzard in Chicago


----------



## dirt digger

*test*

test of the 4 trucks


----------



## dirt digger

another one


----------



## BDEMOTT

*test*

here it is test # 1


----------



## King-Suburban

*pics are just links?*

How do you set them up to show in the window without having to click the link to it? I tried the







deal to no avail...:crying:


----------



## dirt digger

post 1 picture at a time


----------



## King-Suburban

thanks, let me try this:


----------



## dirt digger

there u go..nice Burban


----------



## JTS Landscaping & Lawn 

this is a test pic


----------



## oarwhat

*this is a test*

this is a test


----------



## snow_samurai

*16 Dec snow fall, a couple pics of me and my little box on wheels*

I was having fun untill I got her stuck across a down grade in my back yard. Then I started to have alot of run, I had to plow down into my yard inorder to get back up. Funny how sometimes you have to go farther in to get back out


----------



## cattrader

Tosh said:


> If you need to resize your photo to 800 x 600 for posting on this site, you can download and use a free image viewing program. www.Irfanview.com
> 
> In Irfanview, click on File, then click on Open, to find your photo and open it.
> 
> Click on Edit, then click on Resize/Resample.
> 
> Choose 800 x 600 from the column on the right.
> 
> Click okay. Your photo will be resized to 800 x 600.
> 
> Click on File, then click on Save (or Save as).
> 
> I'm no techie, but I know I could have used this kind of info a couple of years ago (before I got into digital photography).
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Tosh


i am having one heck of a time sizing my pics to be accepted!! i used the irfanview like u said but no matter how small or how i change the pixels i cant get it down to 100kb. help! i did get some pics on but thier so small and distorted.


----------



## Wrecker

*My Truck Front View*









89 K2500 Front View


----------



## brookview

*Michigan Meyer V Plow Pictures*

We can e-mail one better pictures upon request.


----------



## Precision Lawn

*my fleet*

Here is pics of my fleet

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/precisionlawn/IMG_0049.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/precisionlawn/IMG_0052.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/precisionlawn/IMG_0050.jpg
http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d81/precisionlawn/IMG_0051.jpg


----------



## cet

*test*

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=14323&stc=1&d=1137124755


----------



## FIREMAN Q

*Pic test*

hope it works


----------



## FIREMAN Q

that one worked, gonna try again. this is my plowing buddy!!!


----------



## Daner

*picture upload test*

picture test


----------



## Daner

*test7*

testing picture up load


----------



## Jay brown

*test*

testing out pic post


----------



## Jay brown

*test*

testing profile


----------



## mikeeg

*04 xlt tires*

TRYING again


----------



## Alaska Tim

*Test*

Test Picture


----------



## Alaska Tim

*Test2*

Testing size again


----------



## mark e

picture test


----------



## Jay brown

this is a test


----------



## DuraMaxAllison

*test post of pics*

here is a pic of truck


----------



## mcfly89

*whoneedspaint*

this has been my ultra reliable setup for the last couple years.

ok, i musta missed sumthin


----------



## csx5197

Test for my truck


----------



## csx5197

*test again*

trying to get this to work







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## emark6

*Test*

TEST


----------



## dolandsoto

*Picture Test*

testing my picture.


----------



## dolandsoto

*test picture*

Picture of my 97 2500 ctd ram.


----------



## dolandsoto

*test*

My Ram Trunk
View attachment 18051


----------



## dolandsoto

*Try again*

Picture Test.
View attachment 18052


----------



## LAB INC

*2007 Ford F 350 6.0 Psd*

Hear Is One Of My New Trucks


----------



## Lawnscape89

*Test Pic*

This is a test pic of my sidewalk machine...Hope it works


----------



## Vinnie

Picture test


----------



## bmorwood

*It does snow in Vancouver BC*

New to the site. Just thought I would show some pics of how much snow can fall in Vancouver in 12 hours. This snowfall inspired me to buy a plow. But by the time all the correct parts arrived, all the snow was gone. Guess I'll be ready for next time. When the plow is all mounted I will post more pics. The dodge 2500 HD 4x4, in the pic, has now become my plow truck.


----------



## kubotazd21

test picture


----------



## kubotazd21

one more time


----------



## dlnimsy

*test*

my first truck 1976 International


----------



## WALKERS

I found that www.resize2mail.com works well also. :salute:


----------



## LawnServicesInc

*test pic*

pic testttt


----------



## Grondo

im still not finding the browse button my smiles are on the right hand side with nothing below them


----------



## bdhunter

Look up top, right under "Message".

See the paper clip? It's the "attach" feature and allows you to find the smallish .jpg pics to include.

The other one is the "Insert Image" feature, but for that you need the pics on a web server.

Don't feel bad, took me a while, but then I have an old brain. ;-)


----------



## unit28

ol' backyard


----------



## Tuxx

*New Truck&Trailer*

Here is my New Truck&Trailer from last year


----------



## TJ2500

Test pic


----------



## grandview

Where's my sunglasses!


----------



## TJ2500

Wax on wax off


----------



## SantiniServices

*test*

test

View attachment 27045


----------



## Stud Bro

test pic test


----------



## Stud Bro

test pic 2 trying biger


----------



## J&D

test attention


----------



## J&D

tessssssssssst


----------



## jpragana3

test/Users/jpragana/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2007/Roll 26/DSC01231.JPG/Users/jpragana/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2007/Roll 26/DSC01235.JPG


----------



## 92XT

..........................


----------



## 92XT

...................


----------



## OakhillsSnowdiv

*test pic*

heres one of my trucks


----------



## Ford-101

*my truck and sled*

f-350....and a formula 700 skidoo


----------



## 92XT




----------



## 92XT

it swings ...its a swinger


----------



## RSheaLand

new 2007 2500HD


----------



## Avitare

99 boss on a 95 bronco


----------



## Avitare

99boss on 95 bronco


----------



## Avitare

third try
99boss on 95 bronco


----------



## Mark Witcher

test posting


----------



## tls22

test 1 ahahah80ahh0ahaihiaa


----------



## tls22

hfhfwefihoerwhpowehperhwiewio


----------



## tls22

fdsfgdfghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## tls22




----------



## tls22

http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/IMG_0027_2.jpg


----------



## tls22

test 2


----------



## tls22




----------



## 04HDBoss

*I'm new to this site here's some pics*

this is my truck


----------



## Kenyou

*How do you post a picture?*

Ok, I got the instructions from CHUCKWK


----------



## Kenyou

*How do I post a picture*

I need help in attaching pictures on Plow Site.

The problem is that there is no attachment or Browes button on this site. There is only a Manage Attachments button and that doesn't seem to do anything that I can see.

Here is the info I got from chuckwk's post.

Here are the basics steps.

1. Left click on Post Reply,
2. Type a message or short note in the "Your Reply" area,
3. Below the "Smileys" on the left going down the page you will see the area: "Attach file: to the right of that there will be a "Browse..." button, left click the button 1 time.

Now you will have a file from your hard drive open up.

4. Find the file/picture on your hard drive you want to post on LawnSite.
5. Double click or left click to select the file/picture, then hit the enter key.
6. You can then check your spelling or Submit your Reply.
If you picture is within the parameters of LawnSite.com 800 x 600, your picture will be posted, if not you will get a message that your picture is too large.

If you get the message that your picture is too large you will have to resize the image. You must have a software program that allows you to edit/manipulate images.


----------



## creativedesigns

testing ...


----------



## Precision Lawn

*test pic*

here is pics of my western MVP for sale


----------



## Fordtruckman88

test pic hope this works


----------



## Fordtruckman88

test pic i bet this is going to look bad


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

*Posting A Video*

Can anyone tell me how to post a video on the site. I have one from the storm last night but I cant figure out how to do it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## broncscott

I will post the pictures in the proper thread


----------



## Humvee27

Test - This is a test to post pictures


----------



## Neige

*picture test*

Just testing,


----------



## ChevKid03

test image post


----------



## Indy

This is a test


----------



## fireside

*Snow Equipment*

All White Plows


----------



## PITCH

*My Truck*

Trying To See If It Will Work


----------



## INNOVATIVE55071

*my fleet*

Here are the pics of my fleet that we use here in minnesota. Not much snow, so stuff stays pretty clean!!!!!


----------



## skferreri




----------



## skferreri

*testing pic*









[/attach][/attach]


----------



## Gatekeepers

*newbi*

how do i make a posting on the site. I need to ask a few questions.


----------



## Stove

*My new rig!!*

Just thought i would post a couple pics of my new to me 03' F350 before i install my plow.


----------



## [email protected]

Trying to post testing testing 123....


----------



## [email protected]

wow I think it worked.......


----------



## Gatekeepers

LOL. Another ? can a 1997 Jeep Grand Cherokee plow snow with a straight 6


----------



## spacon

Testing.


----------



## spacon

Does anyone have a mac? How do you post a picture from iphoto?


----------



## northtown

*North town property service*

HAPPY PLOWING EVERYBODY tymusic


----------



## staufferent

*just some equipment pictures*

here they are:








































The LX665 we do not have any more, we sold it.


----------



## diz

*extened snowbear plow*







made my plow bigger


----------



## sparksrides

*test pic test pic test pic*

View attachment 2.bmp
View attachment 2.bmp


----------



## sparksrides

*can't get pic's right*

i have tried and tried again i have found out how to resize but when i upload it say's my pic is 122 mb and it has to be 100.0kb and when i get it down to that size the pic turns out small like the last post please help


----------



## Pert Snow

*My Truck*

Heres a couple of pics of me doin a drive, my 8 yr old son took them so thats why there a little blurry but as soon as we get another good storm ill be sure to get some great ones up. 
Also i know my plow is a piece of crap, i am looking into buying a new 1. I have had this one for 1000 years. 
Pert Snow


----------



## Treedoc32

*test resize*

Here is a pic of the big blades together. The bobcat blade is a 15ft homemade blade


----------



## Treedoc32

*another test*

new blizzard next to bobcat blade


----------



## sp6x6

test s185 pict.


----------



## SportyCS

*My Bad Boy? pt 1*

wrong forum..im dumb..


----------



## SportyCS

*My Bad Boy? pt 2*

yep dumb again


----------



## kuhndogg

*Some of our Equipment*

Here they are.


----------



## WOLF8294

*Check this out!*

This is cool! check this out? friend showed me this... hitch mounted back-up light (led) - step and ID bar (led) plug in 7 way and hitch pin with lock...he's sellin them at a nice price with a warranty!!!!


----------



## Bay Boy

Fisher 8' 6" plow 2006 F350 4x4


----------



## Sim

*secure ballast*

450 lbs railroad tracks , I will add a couple of bags of sand . What do you think?


----------



## Snakedude1973

posting photos


----------



## shawns

*lighted plow markers*

check out these lighted plow markers!!!


----------



## chevyford

pic test....................................


----------



## muskoka sandman

picture test


----------



## Post Mowing

this is only a test if you had been in danger you would have been told what to do remember this is only a test


----------



## Post Mowing

teststtststst


----------



## tomslawncare

plow truck


----------



## plower101

*new plowtruck*

pic test

retiring my 96 f350 just got this 05 ram. Such a different truck!


----------



## MaineF250




----------



## Post Mowing

kljhlkjh;;oihhiohoho;


----------



## bossman22

*My equipment from Wichita, Ks storm*

first- Truck
second- Bobcat
third- homeade back rack with able 2 sho-me lightbar


----------



## stiffs_00

*problems posting..*

i,m doing what it says on the directions but doesn't seem to work ?


----------



## bipster58

im trying to post pics 
i dont got time now tho idid join i gotta go plow!!!!


----------



## robjets

*plow trucks*

New at this, trying get a picture on here


----------



## 01PStroker

*My 01 Stroker hope u like????*

Hello this is my first time posting on this site i have been looking at everybody else trucks and equimpment and i like everybodys else and i thought i would share my trucks so hope u like??? the 01 ford is the new edition to my fleet and the old blue chevy was my first truck i started with 4 years ago and i also have a 1985 f 350 dump truck that is at our shop right now and i will get pics of that next week and post for sure........ussmileyflag


----------



## PropertyTech

1999 ford f250 work truck


----------



## PropertyTech

1999 ford f250 work truck


----------



## fordf350

*new truck*

heres my new truck 1996 f350 7.3 with a 8 foot unimount the old one is a 1995 f350 with the 460


----------



## PropertyTech

fordf350;986352 said:


> heres my new truck 1996 f350 7.3 with a 8 foot unimount the old one is a 1995 f350 with the 460


Thats a beautiful truck... Nice Choice


----------



## cretebaby

fordf350;986352 said:


> heres my new truck 1996 f350 7.3 with a 8 foot unimount the old one is a 1995 f350 with the 460


Sweet! 

That truck give Nick's a run for the money.


----------



## ez2nv

*old skool,new plow*

here's my 79 3/4 ton w/ 400c.i. auto @ 67xxx original mi. put on plow jan 2010. ordered a set of timbrens today from jim @esi trucks since sumos are not available for us old guys yet.


----------



## vt properties

Chuckwk;133234 said:


> Here are the basics steps.
> 
> 1. Left click on Post Reply,
> 2. Type a message or short note in the "Your Reply" area,
> 3. Below the "Smileys" on the left going down the page you will see the area: "Attach file: to the right of that there will be a "Browse..." button, left click the button 1 time.
> 
> Now you will have a file from your hard drive open up.
> 
> 4. Find the file/picture on your hard drive you want to post on LawnSite.
> 5. Double click or left click to select the file/picture, then hit the enter key.
> 6. You can then check your spelling or Submit your Reply.
> If you picture is within the parameters of LawnSite.com 800 x 600, your picture will be posted, if not you will get a message that your picture is too large.
> 
> If you get the message that your picture is too large you will have to resize the image. You must have a software program that allows you to edit/manipulate images.


test 
pic of truck


----------



## mercer_me

ez2nv;1074678 said:


> here's my 79 3/4 ton w/ 400c.i. auto @ 67xxx original mi. put on plow jan 2010. ordered a set of timbrens today from jim @esi trucks since sumos are not available for us old guys yet.


Awsome looking truck. You don't se many 1987 and older 3/4 ton trucks around.


----------



## The Cow Man

Bump and spam much?


----------



## Burkartsplow

ez2nv;1074678 said:


> here's my 79 3/4 ton w/ 400c.i. auto @ 67xxx original mi. put on plow jan 2010. ordered a set of timbrens today from jim @esi trucks since sumos are not available for us old guys yet.


truck looks great


----------



## lawnranger

*Jeep with Plow Broom*

1st design of the plow broom on the jeeps from Lawn Range Regina from Dec 07


----------



## exmark

*Test*


----------



## Heavy 92

*My Plow Machine*

old girl has done me good so far , needs some fresh springs though, prayin for a big year


----------



## Heavy 92

*My Plow Machine*

Old girl has done me proud for 7 yrs now, needs some fresh springs though.


----------



## fruitcakesa

I was able to post my pics in this forum but how do Iplace them on another forum?
I tried uploading them again from my computer but was told they are already on the site.


----------



## cretebaby

fruitcakesa;1121249 said:


> I was able to post my pics in this forum but how do Iplace them on another forum?
> I tried uploading them again from my computer but was told they are already on the site.


Go to your "UserCP"

Go to "attachment" at the botton of the column on the left

Find the picture and copy the address.

Paste the address where you want to post it between these tags


----------



## miderbier

This is only a test!


----------



## JeepCreepn01

miderbier;1128586 said:


> This is only a test!


you got my rims.. i've had them for 3 years and i have never seen anyone else with them:realmad:


----------



## miderbier

Sorry about that! haha


----------



## Effinay

*Pic test*

This Old Tractor


----------



## unhcp

test pic of my truck


----------



## ff1241

*test*


----------



## mercer_me

ff1241;1152982 said:


>


Great looking truck.


----------



## ff1241

mercer_me;1153006 said:


> Great looking truck.


Thank you!


----------



## Effinay

Could someone tell me why I can not upload more than one pic. I uploaded one to Old School loaders and wanted to share a different one in the show off your junk forum and it gives me the error message that I have already uploaded . Why is this doing this?


----------



## Rain Man

://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=847&pictureid=5174


----------



## Flawless440

Boss Test pic


----------



## mercer_me

Flawless440;1166504 said:


> Boss Test pic


That's an awsome picture.


----------



## Trane365

2003 Chevy HD


----------



## Trane365

*2003 Chevy HD*

my 2003 Chevy HD


----------



## Trane365

*2003 Chevy HD*

My 2003 Chevy HD test


----------



## jrgsnow

*jrgsnow 2011 equipment photos*

First time ever posting pictures on Plowsite, so bear with me. Here are some equipment photos at a large commercial facility we take care of. These pictures were taken on February 6th where we got 7" of snow. Pictures here is a John Deere 7520 4wd tractor with a rear mounted 14' box, a Terex 860B backhoe with a 12' pusher, a Terex 760B backhoe with a 12' pusher, a 873 Terex loader with a 14' pusher and two pickups. The boxes are all homemade that is why they are red and the one funny colored yellow one. The two trucks are mine, one backhoe and loader are leased / rented for the winter months, and the 7520 and other Terex bh are subcontractors. Will post pictures of our other trucks and backhoes when I get time because they are scattered at different sites. Also, taken from a camera phone so I know they are poor quality


----------



## cretebaby

jrgsnow;1245519 said:


> First time ever posting pictures on Plowsite, so bear with me. Here are some equipment photos at a large commercial facility we take care of. These pictures were taken on February 6th where we got 7" of snow. Pictures here is a John Deere 7520 4wd tractor with a rear mounted 14' box, a Terex 860B backhoe with a 12' pusher, a Terex 760B backhoe with a 12' pusher, a 873 Terex loader with a 14' pusher and two pickups. The boxes are all homemade that is why they are red and the one funny colored yellow one. The two trucks are mine, one backhoe and loader are leased / rented for the winter months, and the 7520 and other Terex bh are subcontractors. Will post pictures of our other trucks and backhoes when I get time because they are scattered at different sites. Also, taken from a camera phone so I know they are poor quality


Great pix. Post some more of the 7520 if you could. What a classic piece of machinery.


----------



## vamootsman

Chuckwk;133234 said:


> Here are the basics steps.
> 
> 1. Left click on Post Reply,
> 2. Type a message or short note in the "Your Reply" area,
> 3. Below the "Smileys" on the left going down the page you will see the area: "Attach file: to the right of that there will be a "Browse..." button, left click the button 1 time.
> 
> Now you will have a file from your hard drive open up.
> 
> 4. Find the file/picture on your hard drive you want to post on LawnSite.
> 5. Double click or left click to select the file/picture, then hit the enter key.
> 6. You can then check your spelling or Submit your Reply.
> If you picture is within the parameters of LawnSite.com 800 x 600, your picture will be posted, if not you will get a message that your picture is too large.
> 
> If you get the message that your picture is too large you will have to resize the image. You must have a software program that allows you to edit/manipulate images.


I dont' think these instructions apply anymore. The only way that I hve been able to put pictures in a post is to put them in an album on Plowsite. Is that the way it has to be done now?


----------



## cretebaby

vamootsman;1246489 said:


> I dont' think these instructions apply anymore. The only way that I hve been able to put pictures in a post is to put them in an album on Plowsite. Is that the way it has to be done now?


No.

I do it just like Chuck said to exept I just click on the paper clip.


----------



## vamootsman

cretebaby;1246606 said:


> No.
> 
> I do it just like Chuck said to exept I just click on the paper clip.


Got it. I was clicking on the insert image button. That doesnt work. Thanks.

What it's like to be old and wise Crete? I just seem to be old.


----------



## Brian Yaroch

*my plow rig*

Hi, guys.
This is my first post of my plow set up. Started out as a Meyer Custom Classic that I took off 80's something Dodge, plow was shot. I took skin off blade, sand blasted and pivot pins and tubes. I put new nose pieces on A frame and shortened the frame. I put a piece of 90" x 30" 3/4 plastic on. I bought an E60 pump and mounting carton and lift frame from Ford Super Duty for $250. I cut it up to fit my truck which is a '92 GMC that use to be my daily driver. The truck has a new GM long block rebuilt trans and rear end, it isn't worth anything to someone else so I decided to make it a plow truck. The truck pushes snow very well for what it is.


----------



## HolleysSnow

*testing...*

testing pic..


----------



## HolleysSnow

*test pic*

test.........


----------



## dieacst

*model test*

model test pic


----------



## EXCAVATE49

*Always wanted one of these*

Got this on a gov. Auction july 2010 almost gave up on it but so far i can't bring myself to part with it. This is all new to me but i will try to post some before and after pic's LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING

*test pic*

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105222&stc=1&d=1323830383


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING

*test pic*

2011 Ford F550
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=105222&stc=1&d=1323830383


----------



## LAWNBOYZ INC

*Plow Truck*

We work in the Chicago burbs and basically all we have plowed this year is grass. There has been one salting event and that has been it. This keeps up we were talking about driving our new truck into a bridge abutment. My business partner just started reading, "Don't Jump" books too.

Let it snow........

PS. We bought a v plow this year and haven't used it yet but already mad we didn't get the wideout. Wideout seems to make way more sense. Looked briefly on this site and found no good info on wideout versus vplow.


----------



## fordtruck661

this is a test I hope this works My FORD f250


----------



## djr623

__
https://flic.kr/p/6742156411
test


----------



## StrongestDad

Trying from the iphone


----------



## StrongestDad

Can u post a pic from the iPhone?


----------



## mkidd

*test picture*

My 2001 chev 2500 deisel with a western mvp v-blade


----------



## Plowing Dar

2007 F350 King Ranch 8ft Western Pro Plus
1995 Bronco 7 1/2 Ft Meyers
1993 Bronco 7 1/2 Ft Western


----------



## Plowing Dar

*Plow Fleet*

07 F350 8ft Western White
06 1500 Hemi 7 1/2 Snow Dogg
95 Bronco 7 1/2 Meyers Green
94 Chev 2500 8 Meyers
93 Bronco 7 1/2 Western White


----------



## ScubaSteve728

*test*

test picture of my 05 250 with 8 foot fisher


----------



## campkd6

What causes a failed to upload message ? Some upload fine tons of others wont


----------



## nathan11507

2002 chevy avy 8.1 with hiniker 7.6 straight blade


----------



## South Seneca

Nice rig.
How tall is that blade?


----------



## Russellkoz

Tetttgggggggggg


----------



## snowplowpro

Can u upload images from your phone.


----------



## Chevycrazyman

RI DOT Bristol


----------



## Chevycrazyman

that was a test


----------



## Afsnowpushers

2012 F-350 6.7 w/ Boss 9'2" VXT and salt dog 8' spreader
2011 F-350 6.7 w/ Boss 8'2" VXT
2004 F-350 6.0 w/ Boss 8'2" VXT
1997 Dodge 2500 w/ Boss 8'2" v-plow


----------



## Afsnowpushers

found one of my 2004 after rebuilder 9'2" vxt


----------



## 05_F-150




----------



## PALS Landscapin

*test pic*

test /Users/charlesmiller/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2013/Sep 16, 2013/IMG_0693.jpg


----------



## Jim'48

*The last 20+ years of my snow toys*

First was a ll2nd hand. Never used walk behind purchased around 1990.


----------



## Jim'48

Still have and use this baby!


----------



## Jim'48

My dad bought this ford compact diesel to replace a 45 year old allis chalmers he used around his property.


----------



## Jim'48

Yes, the a-c plowed snow until 1980 or so


----------



## Jim'48

Thetire chains that fit the ac, fit the ford


----------



## Jim'48

WE USED THE "bucket only" UNTIL I BOUGHT THE NEW HOLLAND BLOWER IN 1993.


----------



## Jim'48

With the cab came more lights, a heater and fan to defrost windshield


----------



## Jim'48

Fun was had by all


----------



## Jim'48

WELL, THE 2120 WAS GETTING TIRD AND RUST WAS STARTING TO DEVOUR THE FENDERS AND CAB, SO, IN 2012 WE REPLACED THE 2120 WITH A NH TN60. WHICH HAD MORE ACCESSORIES THAT THE FIRST CARS I DROVE. TURNING SIGNALS, BREAK LIGHTS WITH HYDRAULIC BRAKES, HEATER, AC, DEFROSTER, AM-FM RADIO, CELL PHONE DROP IN CHARGER. THE FACTORY OVERHEAD WORK LIGHTS WERE JUNK SO I RELPACED THEM WTH LED LIGHTS. THE FIRST WINTER I USED A FISHER PLOW WTH AQ CUSTOM BUILT MOUND AND THE FOLLOWING SUMMER REPLACED THE FISHER PLOW WITH A BOSS VXT 9.2 I BID AND WON A CONTRACT WITH A LOCAL TOWNSHIP FOR A PLOWING ROUTE. I had a Large steel trunk built for the 3 POINT HITCH so the cab was spared all the necessary snow junk- shovel wiper fluid, tire chains extra clothing fire ext. jumper cables. I HAD THE BOX BUILT WITH A CLASS 3 RECIEVER FOR A HITCH MOUNTED SALTER. THE BOX USES THE TRAILER WIRING PLUG FOR ALL LIGHTING.


----------



## Jim'48

Here are a few shots of the TN 60


----------



## Jim'48

Here is the tn 60


----------



## Flawless440

testing...


----------



## ScubaSteve728

*ford*

rusty ford pos


----------



## slplow

How can I post picture to this site from my android phone? It seems like the plowsite is a modified for mobile.


----------



## theholycow

slplow;1858131 said:


> How can I post picture to this site from my android phone? It seems like the plowsite is a modified for mobile.


Looks like you'll need to upload to a hosting site like imgur and paste codes.

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/vc5xv7q.jpg


----------



## jkb383

Test test test


----------



## KL3540

Iphone 6 picture upload. Does anyone know how?


----------



## Ty27

How do you post a pic from your phone? I Can't figure it out, and I'd like to know how because I have a few on my phone.


----------



## KL3540

Ty27;1961437 said:


> How do you post a pic from your phone? I Can't figure it out, and I'd like to know how because I have a few on my phone.


I can't figure out how to do it... I've been waiting months for a reply


----------



## Ty27

Yeah, I've got a few good pics on my phone I'd like to share but there not going to get on here unless I use my lacking knowledge of technology to figure it out lol.


----------



## fordtruck661

Im not sure if you can right from your phone. I normally just email them from my phone to myself and then up load them on to my computer.


----------



## Ty27

fordtruck661;1961475 said:


> Im not sure if you can right from your phone. I normally just email them from my phone to myself and then up load them on to my computer.


Oh ok I thought you could just do it straight from your phone, maybe not


----------



## theholycow

To post a pic directly from your phone, there are a bunch of different ways you could do it. Easiest would probably be to use the Imgur site and app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imgur.mobile

Install app. Can't remember if you need to create an account or if it will work anonymously but I think it will work anonymously. Use app to upload photo. After uploading, it displays the photo to you along with an option to copy a link to the clipboard. There is a drop-down list of different formats; one says "BBCode" or "IMG code" or something about forums. Choose that format, copy link to clipboard, then paste into the forum post.


----------



## Ty27

theholycow;1961710 said:


> To post a pic directly from your phone, there are a bunch of different ways you could do it. Easiest would probably be to use the Imgur site and app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imgur.mobile
> 
> Install app. Can't remember if you need to create an account or if it will work anonymously but I think it will work anonymously. Use app to upload photo. After uploading, it displays the photo to you along with an option to copy a link to the clipboard. There is a drop-down list of different formats; one says "BBCode" or "IMG code" or something about forums. Choose that format, copy link to clipboard, then paste into the forum post.


Ok... I'll try the app. Thanks for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## keith russell

hi. my name is Keith Russell, aka snowplowman#6. I'm posting pictures of the town highway truck I drive in my hometown. it is a 2011 international 4x4 workstar truck with a 11 foot frink reversible plow and a frink 11 foot trip wing plow.it also has a 9 yard torwell sander with front discharge spinner. it has a maxforce 13 engine with a 10 speed transmission,2 speed transfer case and locking rear axle. the front axle can also be locked in.


----------



## gbrothers91

test 2002 ford f350


----------



## BIGBEN2004




----------



## Hysert

theholycow;1961710 said:


> To post a pic directly from your phone, there are a bunch of different ways you could do it. Easiest would probably be to use the Imgur site and app.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.imgur.mobile
> 
> Install app. Can't remember if you need to create an account or if it will work anonymously but I think it will work anonymously. Use app to upload photo. After uploading, it displays the photo to you along with an option to copy a link to the clipboard. There is a drop-down list of different formats; one says "BBCode" or "IMG code" or something about forums. Choose that format, copy link to clipboard, then paste into the forum post.


Im trying this as a test



http://imgur.com/Nx3S6Rq


----------



## theholycow

Hysert;2059958 said:


> Im trying this as a test
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Nx3S6Rq


Almost!

That's the page with information about the image. The app or website may provide you with a BBCode (begins with "") or you can write it yourself. Add "i." before "imgur", and ".jpg" at the end.
[URL]http://i.imgur.com/Nx3S6Rq.jpg[/URL]
Surround that with [IMG] tags
[php][img]http://i.imgur.com/Nx3S6Rq.jpg[/php]
or use the Image button







and you're in business.









By adding a 'l' (lowercase L) before the ".jpg" you can reduce it to a good size for forum use.


PHP:


[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/Nx3S6Rql.jpg[/IMG]











It sounds like a lot of complication but after you've done it a few times you'll be pretty efficient at it and the results are far better than attaching photos to be hosted by the forum.


----------



## Hysert

theholycow;2063784 said:


> Almost!
> 
> That's the page with information about the image. The app or website may provide you with a BBCode (begins with "") or you can write it yourself. Add "i." before "imgur", and ".jpg" at the end.
> [URL]http://i.imgur.com/Nx3S6Rq.jpg[/URL]
> Surround that with [IMG] tags
> [php][img]http://i.imgur.com/Nx3S6Rq.jpg[/php]
> or use the Image button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you're in business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By adding a 'l' (lowercase L) before the ".jpg" you can reduce it to a good size for forum use.
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/Nx3S6Rql.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like a lot of
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/7pIMX0y
> 
> but after you've done it a few times you'll be pretty efficient at it and the results are far better than attaching photos to be hosted by the forum.


Kk let's try this


----------



## theholycow

Hysert;2063868 said:


> Kk let's try this
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7pIMX0y.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Just shy of the finish line. You need to close the img tag that you opened. Add after ".jpg".


----------



## Hysert

theholycow;2063927 said:


> Just shy of the finish line. You need to close the img tag that you opened. Add [/img] after ".jpg".


Lmao...


----------



## Hysert

Wow... duh... there is a god...


----------



## Flyboy77

FYI . . . for iPhones with Safari try these for full/desktop site:
1. old method: touch the address bar, release, then pull down on it. This used to give the option of selecting desktop site. My recent upgrade this went away, if you didn't update may still work.
2. new method (since 6S & 6S+ came out with touch/pop): In safari, press and hold on the Reload button to the right of the address bar, this will pop up some options, one is full desktop site.


----------



## Cornerstone PM

BIGBEN2004;2050734 said:


>


Nice Truck


----------



## redclifford

http://i.imgur.com/kUSSIjS.jpg.img

Test


----------



## Hysert

redclifford;2108766 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/kUSSIjS.jpg.img
> 
> Test


I went thru this lol.. but resize first.. figured that out today.. this is how you need to do it










Nice one!!!


----------



## mercer_me

Does anybody know how to post a picture from an iPhone?


----------



## Ty27

mercer_me;2108783 said:


> Does anybody know how to post a picture from an iPhone?


It is long and complicated, I'll try to explain, lol
1. Load plowsite onto the desk top version, to do this touch and hold the refresh button, some options will pop up, one is to load desk top version, click it. 
2. Log in to plowsite. 
3. Go to what ever thread you want to post pic in. 
4. Click "go advanced", this will pull up smilies, and some other options. 
5. Click onto the little paper clip, this will pull up a page that says you haven't logged in, go ahead and log in on this page, then close it and go back to desk top page.
6. Click on paper clip again. This will pull up another page that shows stuff like PDF, JPG, stuff like that.
7. Click on (I think it says this) add attatchment, or something close to this.
8. It will ask take pic or go to photo library, click witch ever. 
9. Close this page after you have selected the image you want to post.
10. Go back to main desk top version page, click on paper clip again, and it should drop down and say something like Attatchment:1234234 (just an example)
11. Make sure it posts into where you type, then upload the reply or post.

Hope this helps, if you need more help mercer or anyone else I'm here to help!! 
7


----------



## Ty27

Ok so on step #7 it says choose file, after you choose the file it says upload, you have to click it and then do the remaining steps that I listed out.


----------

